
Simple Stochastic Robots Use Their Randomness to Achieve More Complex Goals - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/georgia-tech-smarticles-stochastic-robot-swarm
======
liability
That's the premise of classic roombas isn't it? So a swarm of tiny roombas.

